# (I) Temperatura Máxima no mês de Junho de 2010



## AnDré (28 Mai 2010 às 01:35)

Qual a Temperatura Máxima registada no mês de Junho de 2010, numa estação oficial em Portugal Continental e Ilhas?


----------------------

Outras sondagens a decorrer:
(II) Precipitação máxima em Junho de 2010


----------



## vitamos (28 Mai 2010 às 10:05)

41 a 41,9ºC na Amareleja já na primeira semana.


----------



## MSantos (28 Mai 2010 às 11:10)

Amareleja: *39,0ºC a 39,9ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mai 2010 às 12:12)

40,0ºC a 40,9ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Mai 2010 às 13:09)

40ºC a 40.9ºC.


----------



## stormy (28 Mai 2010 às 13:22)

humm...41-42º


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Mai 2010 às 14:08)

Talves para ai uns 42,0ºCA 42,9ºC


----------



## David sf (28 Mai 2010 às 17:28)

39 a 39,9.


----------



## miguel (28 Mai 2010 às 18:09)

42,0ºC a 42,9ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Mai 2010 às 18:11)

40,0ºC a 40,9ºC.


----------



## Dan (31 Mai 2010 às 11:32)

41,0ºC a 41,9ºC


----------



## AnDré (31 Mai 2010 às 11:39)

38,0ºC a 38,9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (31 Mai 2010 às 11:44)

Votei no intervalo que compreende todas as temperaturas registadas entre os *40,0ºC* e os *40,9ºC*.


----------



## tiaguh7 (31 Mai 2010 às 14:54)

38.0ºC a 38.9ºC

EDIT: acabei de votar no intervalo de temperatura referido em cima e arrependi-me logo a seguir... talvez já amanhã esse valor seja ultrapassado no baixo Alentejo


----------



## João Soares (31 Mai 2010 às 17:11)

Votei no intervalo: *41,0ºC a 41,9ºC*
Vai ser registada entre o dia 17 à 26 de Junho.


----------



## Skizzo (1 Jun 2010 às 17:17)

Amareleja já roça os 38ºC


----------



## tiaguh7 (30 Jun 2010 às 12:16)

votei em 38.0ºC a 38.9ºC... será que hoje, último dia do mês, esse valor será ultrapassado??? a ver vamos


----------



## tiaguh7 (30 Jun 2010 às 17:17)

38.5ºC na Amareleja e se não aumentar mais que dizer que acertei em cheio


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Jun 2010 às 17:28)

Votei no 40,0ºC a 40,9ºC.

Jáa Fui.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Jun 2010 às 18:30)

Temperatura registadas na Amareleja:

30 de Junho, 17h00 = 38,1 ºC
30 de Junho, 16h00 = 38,5 ºC
01 de Junho, 16h00 = 37,9 ºC


----------



## MSantos (30 Jun 2010 às 23:48)

Eu tinha escolhido o intervalo *39,0ºC a 39,9ºC *

Morri na Praia, por poucas décimas


----------



## AnDré (1 Jul 2010 às 12:09)

MSantos disse:


> Morri na Praia, por poucas décimas



Pelo grafismo do IM é difícil perceber qual foi a máxima de ontem na Amareleja.







Parece-me 39,0ºC. E contra mim falo que votei no intervalo 38,0ºC a 38,9ºC...

Vamos esperar que no relatório mensal venha mencionado esse valor.

-------------

Mais uma vez, sugerimos ao IM que melhore o seu grafismo de forma a que seja perceptível os valores exactos dos gráficos apresentados.
Nem que seja uma adequação da escala em função do valor mínimo e máximo registado, como este:






Não se sabe os valores exactos intermédios, mas é claro que neste lugar a mínima de ontem foi de 14,1ºC e a máxima de 28,5ºC.


----------



## AnDré (21 Jul 2010 às 19:06)

Sem qualquer referência desse valor no relatório mensal do IM, vamos tomar com valor extremo deste mês os 39ºC presentes no gráfico do post anterior.

Sendo assim, o intervalo vencedor é: [39,0ºC a 39,9ºC] 
E os vencedores são: algarvio1980, David sf, MSantos


----------



## MSantos (22 Jul 2010 às 13:35)

AnDré disse:


> Sem qualquer referência desse valor no relatório mensal do IM, vamos tomar com valor extremo deste mês os 39ºC presentes no gráfico do post anterior.
> 
> Sendo assim, o intervalo vencedor é: [39,0ºC a 39,9ºC]
> E os vencedores são: algarvio1980, David sf, MSantos



Sendo assim ganhei he he he


----------

